# ......Alright?



## Randomjord (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello, my names jordan and i've just bought a 2003 TT Quattro Coupe. i dont pick it up until thursday but ive already ordered Coilovers and sorted new wheels!

After that i dont think il be upto much with the car as i reckon TT's are about the best looking standard car around (Hope my Vdub mates dont see that!) Stanced right, itl rock an be a nice daily driver. that said....it is only a 180.....so maybe a map.....

I've got loads of questions so im sure il be bugging people in the relevant sections shortly,

Cheers!

Jords


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## vinnimoore (Jul 7, 2009)

welcome new my self.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

vinnimoore said:


> welcome new my self.


Welcome to the forum to you too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome one more mod join thr TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## vinnimoore (Jul 7, 2009)

from cas not far from wakey


----------

